# Ish Lost his cool!



## DeepweR (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.anglerschannel.com/conte...physical-altercation-keith-poche-open-tourney


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 16, 2015)

I heard Poche came into the lock way too fast (just off plane) ramming into Ish's boat very hard, Ish made a comment about it making it known he wasn't happy, Poche made a comment to the effect of "come in my boat and say it" Ish jumped into Poche's boat and a fight broke out and they both ended up in the water, and that's about all I know, came from a good source, lol


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?ID=5119#.VLn3yXi9Kc0


----------



## jzFish (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy smokes. I wish the cameras had been rolling on this one.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 17, 2015)

They wouldn't have aired it, looks bad on the sport.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2015)

Ish is always loosing his cool,but he took it to another level on this one.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 17, 2015)

DeepweR said:


> They wouldn't have aired it, looks bad on the sport.



They show fights in every other sport.  I'd actually watch a bass tourney if there was the slightest chance somebody would go all WWE on somebody else.  Forget the weigh-ins.  I wanna see KVD hit Ike over the head with a folding chair.


----------



## kirby999 (Jan 17, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> They show fights in every other sport.  I'd actually watch a bass tourney if there was the slightest chance somebody would go all WWE on somebody else.  Forget the weigh-ins.  I wanna see KVD hit Ike over the head with a folding chair.



I can see that happening  Kirby


----------



## superman1275 (Jan 17, 2015)

Idk if it would look bad on the sport, these are grown men being very competitive, this is their life, how they provide for their families, their not out their casually fishing and relaxing, almost every sport sees the alterations much more extreme than this


----------



## bird35 (Jan 17, 2015)

I would hope as grown men they could have handled the situation better.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 17, 2015)

Both were DQ'd


----------



## bsanders (Jan 17, 2015)

Poche deserved a butt whooping if in fact he did ram into his boat. That's not being competitive......that's just being reckless.


----------



## spotman (Jan 17, 2015)

I have never understood when a fight breaks out on the field at football or baseball or on the ice during hockey games. I've never heard of a involved player being arrested. Let one break out in the stands or the parking lot and in this case the water and the invovled are quickly detained or arrested??? Sounds like Ish had a reason to be mad.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 17, 2015)

bsanders said:


> Poche deserved a butt whooping if in fact he did ram into his boat. That's not being competitive......that's just being reckless.




true enough


----------



## Fisherking (Jan 17, 2015)

spotman said:


> I have never understood when a fight breaks out on the field at football or baseball or on the ice during hockey games. I've never heard of a involved player being arrested. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think I remember a pro hockey player standing trial in Canada for something he did on ice. I am not sure but I think he took a baseball home run swing at his opponent 's head with his hockey stick.  Man, now you have me wondering.  I should have done the google before posting.
> ...


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 17, 2015)

So what? I hope Ish clocked him good. There's no reason for any angler to put other's safety at risk with the reckless behavior demonstrated by Pocher. When you come in hot and let out of the throttle, there is nearly zero control over steering and there are no brakes. Pocher needs to be banned from all BASS events.


----------



## AStrick (Jan 17, 2015)

If someone rammed my boat we would have words no doubt!
And then the clown call me out!
Ish had no choice but to man up!
Be careful what you ask for.
You might get it!
I was raised not to start none, but don't take none!
That was before Opra and Doctor Phil ruined this country and real men!
Ish,, I salute you!
Fo Sho!


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 17, 2015)

Ish's apology 

http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_123/ish-monroe-11815.html


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 18, 2015)

Ish is constantly getting punched in the mouth......Every time he enters a Major League Fishing event..........LOL


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 18, 2015)

I bet that dude doesn't ram anybody again. Sometimes a good butt whipping goes a long way. Like Kenny said, sometimes you Gotta fight when your a man.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 18, 2015)

Poches statement. A tad over dramatic

http://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1503308-poche-offers-public-statement?s=537


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 18, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Poches statement. A tad over dramatic
> 
> http://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1503308-poche-offers-public-statement?s=537



Like I said, he needed to learn a lesson. Blaming it on the weather affecting his boat handling is a crock. He is 100% responsible ... period.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ish is a hotheaded idiot , who would jump on another boat to fight because someone hit your boat , that's what insurance is for . He should be in jail , try that at a traffic accident and you'll be shot or arrested .


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ish is a idiot !!! Sorry I must be one also ( double posts).


----------



## Joel (Jan 18, 2015)

LTZ25 said:


> Ish is a hotheaded idiot , who would jump on another boat to fight because someone hit your boat , that's what insurance is for . He should be in jail , try that at a traffic accident and you'll be shot or arrested .



I totally agree.  I seriously doubt that Poshe "rammed" Ish ' s boat.  He made a mistake, apologized and that should have been it.  It's kind of disheartening reading the responses to this thread.  Id risk my life protecting my wife or kids but seriosly doubt I'd ever lose my cool over someone bumping my boat.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah monroe pee'd and moaned about Kevin Wirth a few years back during a tourney and made the comment that "he could take all of those guys" that disagreed with him basically about his outboard remarks...guys just got a big mouth IMO and evidently some anger issues that need to be tended to.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 19, 2015)

Ish is just jealous of good fishermen.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 19, 2015)

LTZ25 said:


> Ish is a idiot !!! Sorry I must be one also ( double posts).





Joel said:


> I totally agree.  I seriously doubt that Poshe "rammed" Ish ' s boat.  He made a mistake, apologized and that should have been it.  It's kind of disheartening reading the responses to this thread.  Id risk my life protecting my wife or kids but seriosly doubt I'd ever lose my cool over someone bumping my boat.



Poser was wrong.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 19, 2015)

to me its like a car wreck, if some idiot hits my truck, i cant get out and beat the snot out of him for it right? if i do im going to jail for assult. all of you sayn' its Poche's fault are right, but Ish handled it way wrong. he should have never left his boat. when the 2 started arguing, they both were violating the rules of unsportsmanlike conducton on the water. just like Ish did in 2009


http://www.bassmaster.com/news/ish-dqd-unsportsmanlike-conduct#


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 19, 2015)

If you hit another guys boat accidentally. You apologize, cool down the situation and move on. 
You dont tell him to get on your boat so you can open a can on him.

Sounds like someone needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 19, 2015)

Poche said it was his fault. He was reckless and admitted to it. He apologized to everyone including Monroe. Ish on the other hand is nothing but a hot head that is going to end up being banned from pro fishing if he does not get a grip. For some of you ,this ain't a bunch of redneck hoopin and hollering drunk out drinking beer and cutting up. Accidents happen careless or not. They have rules to follow and that is how it should have been handled.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 19, 2015)

iF he actually bumped the boat with trolling motor then youre right. Ish got ishues.
Pushed him off the boat in a crowd of boats and he landed against one. That aint right and could easily get you sued and fired.
Id love to hear an unbiased third party account.


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 19, 2015)

DeepweR said:


> to me its like a car wreck, if some idiot hits my truck, i cant get out and beat the snot out of him for it right? if i do im going to jail for assult. all of you sayn' its Poche's fault are right, but Ish handled it way wrong. he should have never left his boat. when the 2 started arguing, they both were violating the rules of unsportsmanlike conducton on the water. just like Ish did in 2009
> 
> 
> http://www.bassmaster.com/news/ish-dqd-unsportsmanlike-conduct#



agreed- being a retired LEO from Florida Battery is an unwanted touch- so not only did he get DQ'd lost his winnings and entry fee he still has a criminal charge to deal with.  Most likely a plea will be entered still a lot of hassle for not acting like a pro.

Can't tell you how many times your boat gets bumped in a tournament especially in that little lock.. well lets just say about every time.  The short of it is a bad story for our sport..


----------



## Joel (Jan 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Poser was wrong.



And Ish was right???


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 19, 2015)

He's


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Jan 19, 2015)

DeepweR said:


> to me its like a car wreck, if some idiot hits my truck, i cant get out and beat the snot out of him for it right? if i do im going to jail for assult. all of you sayn' its Poche's fault are right, but Ish handled it way wrong. he should have never left his boat. when the 2 started arguing, they both were violating the rules of unsportsmanlike conducton on the water. just like Ish did in 2009
> 
> 
> http://www.bassmaster.com/news/ish-dqd-unsportsmanlike-conduct#



I agree with you DeepweR. Ish should have kept calm and no let his emotions control the situation. 
Now if Poche rammed into Ish's motor and busted the block, then I would understand Ish becoming a little angry because that's an entire day ruined. But I digress. 

I'm guessing Ish and Poche already had an issue coming into this thing, but that's my assumption.  
Ish is a professional fisherman who is well known. Even if his boat it "ruined" he shouldn't have any trouble getting another Ranger. 

I blame both parties for the incident. I realize there's alot of money involved, but they have to be professional in these situations.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wild Turkey said:


> Id love to hear an unbiased third party account.



http://lonestarbass.com/bass-fishing/tussle-at-toho/

Well, I was not only in the lock with Keith and Ish, I was up against Ish's boat on the opposite side.  Here is how it all panned out.

The tournament director asked that we put our boat numbers and name on a piece of paper to show the lock master.  Here, they take that information and give you a number.  When you come back through, you give them that number.  So Keith came in and took it off pad, then walked up front and put his trolling motor down.  His boat still had momentum, and the wind at his back was not helping.  Instead of slowing his boat down with the trolling motor, he was pulling out his papers and not paying attention.  His troll motor shaft hit Ish's rub rail.  It probably hit it hard enough to put stress cracks on it, but I couldn't see visible damage.  Immediately Ish said what the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.  Keith took the lashing for a second then finally said it was an accident.  Ish said he was going to climb in his boat and whip his CensoredCensoredCensored.  Then Keith asked him if he thought he did it on purpose.  Ish said it didn't matter, that Keith is always doing stupid CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.  Then Ish said again he was going to jump into his boat and kick his CensoredCensoredCensored.  After this second time, Keith said come on.  Ish hopped up and jumped into. Keith's boat.  Keith side stepped and spun and let Ish go right off the other side.  But Keith also lost his footing and fell backwards onto a competitors boat.  Only his feet and legs went into the water.  Ish was all the way in but grabbed the side of the boat and did not fully submerge.

Each returned to their boats.  A few more words were exchanged.  Last was Keith yelling 'that's unprofessional!' And the lock master yelling it was over.

In my opinion, both guys made mistakes.  Keith should pay for any damage to Ish's boat.  Ish should have never escalated this to a fight.  If I were in Keith's shoes, I would have taken it straight to the tournament director.  I am sure that is what he did.  But he got off the water to look after an injury.

Now BASS is in the unfortunate position to work through this.  I gave my recollection of the events to the tournament director this morning.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks Troyboy! That's what I thought!


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 19, 2015)

> After this second time, Keith said come on.



Well, there you go.

Be careful what you pray for.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 19, 2015)

the longhunter said:


> well, there you go.
> 
> Be careful what you pray for.



x 2


----------



## chw (Jan 19, 2015)

We do not need to smear the sport of fishing.  Whether you do it for sport or for money it still comes down to a sport.  Most of us enjoy it with the good and bad.  People loose their temper, people make mistakes, that does not make it right or justify it. It is hard enough in this life to teach our young to do the right thing.  Learn from others mistakes and we all have more fun fishing in the end.  I have been with fishing companions who get upset over others behavior while I am at the other end of the boat catching fish having the time of my life.  I hope those who read this do the same, I guarantee you will have a better time ignoring the offenders.  I was once told not to argue with an idiot, they will just win in the end as they drag you down to their level and beat you with their experience.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 20, 2015)

From what I've seen of Ish, he seems to be a hot head prone to over-reaction. Personally, for whatever the reason and no matter how hard his boat was struck, I think he should have stayed put. There's no reason in tarnishing the already diminishing reputation of the sport because someone feels as if they need to fight like a hormone crazed 15 year old boy at the drop of a hat.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 20, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> http://lonestarbass.com/bass-fishing/tussle-at-toho/
> 
> Well, I was not only in the lock with Keith and Ish, I was up against Ish's boat on the opposite side.  Here is how it all panned out.
> 
> ...



Figures Monroe's hot-headedness is the blame in all this. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 20, 2015)

He apologized several times and Ish continued to insult him. There is a point when the other guy isnt accepting your apology and you just deal with it.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 20, 2015)

This is what the owner of BASS had to say about it on Facebook


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 20, 2015)

And


----------



## fburris (Jan 20, 2015)

Too Funny. An accident is an accident, on the water or not. How many of you guys have ever been involved in an accident in your car, got out and whipped the other guys behind. Yea, talk is cheap. You would have your but in jail just like Ish did.
Each of these guys are required to carry insurance. All they should do is treat it like any other accident and report it and be done. 
So avoidable, this should never had happened at all.
My 2 cents.


----------



## fburris (Jan 20, 2015)

And to note this is Ishes 2nd DQ that was caused by not controlling his emotions. Hmmm...


----------



## Joel (Jan 20, 2015)

fburris said:


> Too Funny. An accident is an accident, on the water or not. How many of you guys have ever been involved in an accident in your car, got out and whipped the other guys behind. Yea, talk is cheap. You would have your but in jail just like Ish did.
> Each of these guys are required to carry insurance. All they should do is treat it like any other accident and report it and be done.
> So avoidable, this should never had happened at all.
> My 2 cents.



I totally agree.  Going to be interesting to see if/how BASS handles him.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats Chad


----------



## fburris (Jan 21, 2015)

I just keep thinking, I wish he would have jumed in KVD's boat like that. I doubt he would be fishing the Elites this year.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 21, 2015)

dturnersr said:


> agreed- being a retired LEO from Florida Battery is an unwanted touch- so not only did he get DQ'd lost his winnings and entry fee he still has a criminal charge to deal with.  Most likely a plea will be entered still a lot of hassle for not acting like a pro.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times your boat gets bumped in a tournament especially in that little lock.. well lets just say about every time.  The short of it is a bad story for our sport..




At what point did Ish "want" his boat to be recklessly "touched"? If Ish was injured by that action, then what? While Ish gave out an ugly lesson in etiquette, the entire episode was avoidable and all responsibility lies solely upon the initiator, Pocher. All the other excuses, like how small the lock might be or the weather, are nothing but distractions and weak attempts for sympathy. Poser should be banned. If you can ban a competitor for cramming lead or tungsten weights down a fish's gullet, there is certainly good reason to do the same for someone who risks the safety of others in what would otherwise be a friendly competitive environment.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll be the one to say it; this thread is useless without video.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 21, 2015)

fburris said:


> I just keep thinking, I wish he would have jumed in KVD's boat like that. I doubt he would be fishing the Elites this year.



You think KVD would have rammed into Ish? I'm certainly no Ish fan, but there are codes of conduct among these guys. Poser made a serious breach. And, Ish was not right in how he responded either. Pocher should never have invited him into his boat either. That was another escalation. The beginning is where this all started.


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 21, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> At what point did Ish "want" his boat to be recklessly "touched"? If Ish was injured by that action, then what? While Ish gave out an ugly lesson in etiquette, the entire episode was avoidable and all responsibility lies solely upon the initiator, Pocher. All the other excuses, like how small the lock might be or the weather, are nothing but distractions and weak attempts for sympathy. Poser should be banned. If you can ban a competitor for cramming lead or tungsten weights down a fish's gullet, there is certainly good reason to do the same for someone who risks the safety of others in what would otherwise be a friendly competitive environment.



mtr3333, I perhaps wasn't clear- it was the unwanted touch of boats but of persons.  From the first hand account clearly Poche appolized atleast twice-sounds unintentional/an accident.  Yes, the whole incident was avoidable.  All Ish had to do was (nothing) but inspect his boat for damage- file a claim or report.  To say Poche was "reckless" according to the first hand account is a strecth.  Reckless would have involved his boat hitting  the other boat coming off plane involving substancial damage or personal injury.  Now, in my opinion "careless" fits the bill of the first hand account which stated Poche was distracted on the trolling motor trying to pull out his boat registration number.  As I said and many others have said if you were involved in an auto accident where either careless or reckless operation was involved it is still unlawful for you to jump either in or onto the other persons vehicle inciting an altercation or fight.  Here in Georgia Ish's theat of Kicking butt would have been a terroristic threat; in Florida by statute it would be assualt as he clearly had both intent and capability, the battery is the unwanted touch no matter how slight.

This whole deal was bad for the sport.  As I have said; how many times in a tournament have boats touched each other sometimes just a bump, sometimes a jolt, sometimes a crash.  It happens- wind drift, loss of trolling motor control loss of big motor control no matter- an alien abduction whatever.  It does not give anyone the right to threaten or kick butt.  Clearly by both getting DQ'd B.A.S.S. did not condone it, and I will guarantee FLW would do the same; if not more. 

Those that would condone this might as well just accept shootouts on I-75 after a crash.  I can just read the headline- "motorist shoots another driver after crash."  See how that goes over with the GHP.

I have to say it tires me to hear accounts of keyboard bravado- well I would have done this or that.  Yup and you would go to jail also.  That's why we have laws and rules.

Okay-my.02


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 21, 2015)

there are several accounts that poche did not apologize and thats what led to the escalation

its also been stated by witnesses that he did hit ishs boat coming off plane.  the trolling motor was in the water, but for some reason he did not use it to slow his boat

why is it bad for the sport?  it works for nascar and thats what bass is structured after.  maybe they are trying to add some drama and raise the terrible raitings?

seems even the witnesses have different stories of what actually happened

http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?ID=5119#.VL_SEUfF98F



> "Keith came in hotter than a firecracker and just rammed the front of Ish's boat, and then it just became a swearing match," the Elite pro said. "Ish tried to tell him, 'Hey, you weren't right by hitting my boat,' but Poche just kept egging it on and egging it on and he wouldn't quit. It got real bad."
> 
> Read more: http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?ID=5119#.VL_SEUfF98F#ixzz3PTQwHQai


----------



## dturnersr (Jan 21, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> there are several accounts that poche did not apologize and thats what led to the escalation
> 
> its also been stated by witnesses that he did hit ishs boat coming off plane.  the trolling motor was in the water, but for some reason he did not use it to slow his boat
> 
> ...



I have to say it's bad.  Are we competitors and spectators watching a fishing event or a fight.  So if everyone starts doing this...? It will raise ratings.  I have to believe it will kill the sport as sponsors run for the door.

Yes, there are different stories either way the result was both guys got DQ'D.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 21, 2015)

dturnersr said:


> mtr3333, I perhaps wasn't clear- it was the unwanted touch of boats but of persons.  From the first hand account clearly Poche appolized atleast twice-sounds unintentional/an accident.  Yes, the whole incident was avoidable.  All Ish had to do was (nothing) but inspect his boat for damage- file a claim or report.  To say Poche was "reckless" according to the first hand account is a strecth.  Reckless would have involved his boat hitting  the other boat coming off plane involving substancial damage or personal injury.  Now, in my opinion "careless" fits the bill of the first hand account which stated Poche was distracted on the trolling motor trying to pull out his boat registration number.  As I said and many others have said if you were involved in an auto accident where either careless or reckless operation was involved it is still unlawful for you to jump either in or onto the other persons vehicle inciting an altercation or fight.  Here in Georgia Ish's theat of Kicking butt would have been a terroristic threat; in Florida by statute it would be assualt as he clearly had both intent and capability, the battery is the unwanted touch no matter how slight.
> 
> This whole deal was bad for the sport.  As I have said; how many times in a tournament have boats touched each other sometimes just a bump, sometimes a jolt, sometimes a crash.  It happens- wind drift, loss of trolling motor control loss of big motor control no matter- an alien abduction whatever.  It does not give anyone the right to threaten or kick butt.  Clearly by both getting DQ'd B.A.S.S. did not condone it, and I will guarantee FLW would do the same; if not more.
> 
> ...



Quote my "bravado". As I said earlier, I'm no Ish fan, but what Pocher did was reckless and neglectful. While it might not be the right thing for Ish to have done, more hotshot posers will think twice knowing that they could get their buttocks handed to them when their mouth writes a check NSF.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jan 21, 2015)

Ish Monroe Was Having A Very Bad Day..And So Was Keith Poche. Looks Like Both Need To Take A Time Out From Fishing Bass Tournaments..And Be fined For There Unsportsman Like Conduct and Infraction Of the Rules...


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 21, 2015)

dturnersr said:


> This whole deal was bad for the sport.



I don't know....two grown men slapping each other with a 10 lb. bass in their hands MIGHT just improve ratings?!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 22, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> there are several accounts that poche did not apologize and thats what led to the escalation
> 
> its also been stated by witnesses that he did hit ishs boat coming off plane.  the trolling motor was in the water, but for some reason he did not use it to slow his boat
> 
> ...



Regardless of what discrepancies there are between witness accounts, one thing is common. Pocher came into the lock already occupied by Ish and ran into Ish's boat. That is what began the whole episode. Good link Troy.


http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?ID=5119#.VL_SEUfF98F


----------



## T.P. (Jan 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Regardless of what discrepancies there are between witness accounts, one thing is common. Pocher came into the lock already occupied by Ish and ran into Ish's boat. That is what began the whole episode. Good link Troy.
> 
> 
> http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?ID=5119#.VL_SEUfF98F






> "I felt like I did the right thing (by reporting it). I could've been seriously hurt when I fell on another competitor's boat."



That made me lol a little for some reason.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That made me lol a little for some reason.



124th place vs 18th...hmmmm. When you are a contender for big money, the last thing you need is one of "those kind of guys" interrupting your work day. That series is tough enough having to deal with some of the coanglers you get.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> 124th place vs 18th...hmmmm. When you are a contender for big money, the last thing you need is one of "those kind of guys" interrupting your work day. That series is tough enough having to deal with some of the coanglers you get.



Yea but he wound up not making a dime because he got DQ.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yea but he wound up not making a dime because he got DQ.



Exactly the point! Thanks for finishing that!


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 22, 2015)

Gamecock said:


> I don't know....two grown men slapping each other with a 10 lb. bass in their hands MIGHT just improve ratings?!




Exactly!


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 22, 2015)

All of you who are saying Poche needed his but kicked, who says it wouldn't have been Monroe. Just cause you say that's what you going to do does not mean you not going to get your behind handed to you. Then the initiater (sp.) still goes to jail. That is right to JAIL. There are some bad boys on hear.


----------



## brett30030 (Jan 22, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Exactly!



brilliant! wish i had thought of that one.  a fish, a fishy, fishy, fish, and it went wherever i did go!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been hit before. Lost my cool because the other guy was being a jack wad. I have a fear of drowning. I'll do it on my own terms.


----------



## Perkins (Jan 24, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> They show fights in every other sport.  I'd actually watch a bass tourney if there was the slightest chance somebody would go all WWE on somebody else.  Forget the weigh-ins.  I wanna see KVD hit Ike over the head with a folding chair.



This!!


----------



## ronniegarrison (Jan 24, 2015)

Best comments I have seen on this

http://www.bassmaster.com/blog/tharp-toho-incident


----------



## porkbelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Stupid mistakes are not a reason for two men to try to kill each other over. Only takes  a second for someone to get seriously hurt and the other to be in jail for twenty years. Real men avoid such foolishness. No one thinks about their familys will be the ones to really suffer from this kind of stuff. Nothing like your kid visiting you in prison or the grave site.


----------



## AStrick (Jan 26, 2015)

The way I read it, Poshe invited Ish into his boat?
He said:
Come into my boat and say that.
Ish just accepted his invitation!
Maybe Poshe should be more careful what he asks fo!
He just might get it.
Fo Sho!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That made me lol a little for some reason.



Now that is funny. You think about it long enough and you might just ROFL a little more...


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 27, 2015)

They both fight like NASCAR drivers ...


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 28, 2015)

fast forward to 1:20:00

http://mikeiaconelli.com/ike_live.php?show=14


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 28, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> fast forward to 1:20:00
> 
> http://mikeiaconelli.com/ike_live.php?show=14



So he begins using the "newborn baby card" then continues to figure out how to lie about momentum. 

These "mistakes" are the result of carelessness and neglect. Just because these two clowns call it an honest mistake on their show, doesn't make it right or excusable. Sad that Ish had to deal with this idiot's poor judgement.

This is all being smoothed over by someone who threw a tantrum and desecrated the flag because he failed to manage his own livewells properly and killed his catch.

Pathetic.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 28, 2015)

dude really?  he kicked over a light pole that just happened to have a flag on it.


----------



## fburris (Jan 29, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> You think KVD would have rammed into Ish? I'm certainly no Ish fan, but there are codes of conduct among these guys. Poser made a serious breach. And, Ish was not right in how he responded either. Pocher should never have invited him into his boat either. That was another escalation. The beginning is where this all started.



It was an accident. I am sure KVD has had accidents too. Heck Ike beached a boat a couple years ago. Accidents are accidents, or are you one of the few who has never had one.
Never probably even bit your gum by accident either.
Chances are 100 percent Ish would have been DQ'd anyway for leaving his boat.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 29, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> dude really?  he kicked over a light pole that just happened to have a flag on it.



Dude really it was a tantrum.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 29, 2015)

fburris said:


> It was an accident. I am sure KVD has had accidents too. Heck Ike beached a boat a couple years ago. Accidents are accidents, or are you one of the few who has never had one.
> Never probably even bit your gum by accident either.
> Chances are 100 percent Ish would have been DQ'd anyway for leaving his boat.



Poche admitted he came in hot and that he was at fault. This was not an accident. An accident is something which results beyond the control of the operator. He had control and admittedly failed to maintain control with proper judgement. Ike wrecked his boat and that was a consequence for the way in which he operated his boat.

I've locked before where it was so crowded boats had to tie to each other, and I know proper conduct in these events. Just because some of these guys are your heroes doesn't make them good role models, nor does their pile of excuses get them off the hook. Ish wasn't right by any means, but Poche started the whole episode.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 30, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Dude really it was a tantrum.



So what


Here, everyone can move on

http://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1507449-b-a-s-s-announces-monroe-poche-penalties?s=537


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2015)

I've witnessed a lot worse at a tournament than what these two did!!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I've witnessed a lot worse at a tournament than what these two did!!!



Sounds like there are more than just these two who need to be disqualified and suspended for a year from tournaments.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 30, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> So what
> 
> 
> Here, everyone can move on
> ...



Exactly. Old news. Life goes on.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 31, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I've witnessed a lot worse at a tournament than what these two did!!!



Same here.




Backlasher82 said:


> Sounds like there are more than just these two who need to be disqualified and suspended for a year from tournaments.



There are. You have to know a standard in order to see it and uphold it.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Feb 1, 2015)

*A strange world in which we live*

A fishing contest now becomes a danger zone...
One of these days, one of these hothead types is going to blow off at the wrong person.
A person who is suffering from manic depression, is borderline psychotic, feels hopeless with a terminal disease and has a short time to live. He just doesn't give a flip anymore. That person is going to merely produce a shotgun and blow the Ish type's head right off.
Oh sure, the shooter will spend his last months in a prison hospital but the other guy is still dead as a doornail just the same.
The shooter simply does not care about living anymore, he knows his days are numbered and he is going to take no stuff from some loud mouthed fisherman.
Best, in my opinion, to avoid any heated verbal 'hissyfights' with anyone. You never know what's ticking inside that other guy's mind.
Call me a wimp if you wish, but getting into something like this incident over a stupid prize purse or glory and being adored by a fishing club is not very smart.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> A fishing contest now becomes a danger zone...
> One of these days, one of these hothead types is going to blow off at the wrong person.
> A person who is suffering from manic depression, is borderline psychotic, feels hopeless with a terminal disease and has a short time to live. He just doesn't give a flip anymore. That person is going to merely produce a shotgun and blow the Ish type's head right off.
> Oh sure, the shooter will spend his last months in a prison hospital but the other guy is still dead as a doornail just the same.
> ...



Agreed.  One of these days, one of these _"I'm in a tournament, this lake is ALL mine"_ guys is going to run into a "civilian" who doesn't care about BASS or being DQ or big fish or Bassmaster Classic, and there's going to be more than some butt whooping.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 3, 2015)

> Originally Posted by ThomasCobb123  View Post
> A fishing contest now becomes a danger zone...
> One of these days, one of these hothead types is going to blow off at the wrong person.
> A person who is suffering from manic depression, is borderline psychotic, feels hopeless with a terminal disease and has a short time to live. He just doesn't give a flip anymore. That person is going to merely produce a shotgun and blow the Ish type's head right off.
> ...







The Longhunter said:


> Agreed.  One of these days, one of these _"I'm in a tournament, this lake is ALL mine"_ guys is going to run into a "civilian" who doesn't care about BASS or being DQ or big fish or Bassmaster Classic, and there's going to be more than some butt whooping.



Agreed. Preach it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mike Iaconelli has always been a hard watch for me.... and this latest MLF series airing has all but confirmed that.   While I'm sure it's driven him to compete and to great success all of these years, that dude is angry.   He needs a buddy or two.   That poor judge in his boat looked as uncomfortable as he could be....


----------

